# Research Study - URGENT - Men needed for research study.



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

URGENT!!!Paid research study - Investigating if dieting improves sperm quality

The Department of Andrology at Hammersmith Hospital (London) wants to find out if the Cambridge Diet can be used to improve sperm quality in men.
We are looking for overweight/obese men with low sperm levels to participate.
We will monitor your fertility status over a 3 month period, involving up to 5 visits to our department.
You will be given a full report of your results at the end of study.
This study has full ethical approval.

If you are interested, please send us an-e-mail or contact via phone and we will send you further information.

[email protected]

You will be paid up to £100 expenses for your participation

Study Title: Changes in male fertility during chronic illness

Principle investigator: Dr. Channa Jayasena​


----------

